# Gunnison Gorge High Water



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Jeebus.

Anyone been in there at those flows, and can share what it's like?


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, the view from the poison ivy portage will be awe inspiring. IF you could get there!


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

calendar marked. I've only seen 8k, can't wait for 11+!!


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

*Updated info on the high water*

Update on spring operations from the Bureau of Reclamation (5/17/2017):


BUREAU OF RECLAMATION

ASPINALL UNIT SPRING OPERATIONS

May 17, 2017


The May 15th forecast for the April – July unregulated inflow volume to Blue Mesa Reservoir is 825,000 acre-feet. This is 122% of the 30 year average. Snowpack in the Upper Gunnison Basin peaked at 138% of average. Blue Mesa Reservoir current content is 720,000 acre-feet which is 87% of full. Current elevation is 7507.0 ft. Maximum content at Blue Mesa Reservoir is 829,500 acre-feet at an elevation of 7519.4 ft.

Based on the May 1st forecast, the Black Canyon Water Right peak flow target is listed below:

Black Canyon Water Right
The peak flow target will be equal to 6,427 cfs for a duration of 24 hours.
The shoulder flow target will be 831 cfs, for the period between May 1 and July 25.

The May 15th forecast of 825,000 af is now in the Average Wet category and the Aspinall Unit ROD flow targets have changed. Based on the May 15th forecast, the flow targets are listed below:

Aspinall Unit Operations ROD
The year type is currently classified as Average Wet.
The peak flow target will be 14,040 cfs and the duration target at this flow will be 2 days.
The half bankfull target will be 8,070 cfs and the duration target at this flow will be 20 days.

The ramp up for the spring peak operation began on Sunday, May 14th. Releases from Crystal Dam will be increasing through May 23, following the schedule below:

Inline image 1 (see attachment)

Crystal Dam will be at full powerplant and bypass release on May 17th. Crystal Reservoir will begin spilling by May 18th and the peak release from Crystal Dam should be reached on May 23rd or May 24th. It is expected that flows in the Gunnison River through the Black Canyon will be in the 10,800 cfs to 12,000 cfs range during the peak flow period. Actual flows will be dependent on the downstream contribution of the North Fork of the Gunnison River and other tributaries. Higher tributary flows will lead to lower releases from the Aspinall Unit and vice versa.

Ramping down from the peak flow period is expected to begin by the weekend of May 27th. After the peak flow period, flows in the Gunnison River through the Black Canyon are expected to be in the 5,000 cfs to 5,500 cfs range while meeting the half bankfull targets of 8,070 cfs in the lower Gunnison River as measured at the Whitewater gage. These projected flows could vary from this range if tributary flows to the mainstem Gunnison River are higher or lower than current estimates.


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

Kayaked over 10 once. 

I remember big and pushy water where you would expect it with most sneaks on the right. I do remember a rather epic ledge hole forming in boulder garden I think. I discovered too late the best run was right at that one but somehow managed to escape, which was fortunate since the rest of my group was nowhere in sight. If I remember, everything else was pretty much read and run. I would not class it at 3 at that level like many folks do when its lower. Also, consequences can be severe and rescue delayed.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Basically, we can expect to see the same timeline on ramping up, and the same magnitude of release (around 11,000 cfs), but instead of maintaining that release for 10 days as originally planned, the highest water will probably last for 2 days instead.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Admin Note - Duplicate posts moved and merged. Now it's just one thread for everyone.

Sounds like things will be rocking pretty seriously!


----------



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

*gunny gorge hi water*

Well....I have a lightweight solo cat I could get down the chukar trail in two miserable trips. Anybody up for this weekend?


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

*New info on the high water release*

The gauge at "Gunnison River Below Tunnel" is now (1:50 PM, 5/24/2017) reading 11,600 cfs. If accurate, it's the highest flow that Gunnison Gorge and Black Canyon have seen since before the Aspinall Unit dams went in.

I just got off the phone with Reclamation, and their plan is to hold this level probably through the weekend if the lake level in Blue Mesa can continue to deliver that volume.


----------



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

Videos please!


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

*Message from the Bureau of Reclamation*

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION

ASPINALL UNIT SPRING OPERATIONS

May 24, 2017


The May 15th forecast for the April – July unregulated inflow volume to Blue Mesa Reservoir is 825,000 acre-feet. This is 122% of the 30 year average. Blue Mesa Reservoir current content is 681,000 acre-feet which is 82% of full. Current elevation is 7502.4 ft. Maximum content at Blue Mesa Reservoir is 829,500 acre-feet at an elevation of 7519.4 ft.

Based on the May 1st forecast, the Black Canyon Water Right peak flow target is listed below:

Black Canyon Water Right
The peak flow target is equal to 6,427 cfs for a duration of 24 hours.
The shoulder flow target is 831 cfs, for the period between May 1 and July 25.

The May 15th forecast of 825,000 af is now in the Average Wet category and the Aspinall Unit ROD flow targets have changed. Based on the May 15th forecast, the flow targets are listed below:

Aspinall Unit Operations ROD
The year type is currently classified as Average Wet.
The peak flow target is 14,040 cfs and the duration target at this flow is 2 days.
The half bankfull target is 8,070 cfs and the duration target at this flow is 20 days.


*The spring peak operation has reached peak release level. The release increase made this morning, May 24th, should result in the first day of flows > 14,000 cfs at the Whitewater gage, arriving by the afternoon of May 25th. Today, flows in the Gunnison River through the Black Canyon have reached 11,500 cfs. The current rate of release is planned to continue through Sunday, May 28th. At this time it is projected that there is additional water that needs to be released from the Aspinall Unit to prevent overfilling at Blue Mesa Reservoir, therefore the peak release is continuing to meet more than the 2 day duration target.*

This release plan is based on the latest forecast for river flows in the Gunnison Basin. Adjustments in Aspinall Unit release rates may be made in either direction to achieve the target flow at the Whitewater gage or if water gets too high near the Delta Water Treatment Plant.


----------



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

Okay: Here's a proposition for y'all. Come out and run westwater with me on Saturday, shouldn't take too long at these flows. Do it as a day run, and then hit Gunny sunday before it shrinks away like the Dolores did. A chance to get in on some history!!


----------



## CmdrBubba (May 25, 2017)

My brother and I ran it once at high water (above 10,000) not sure of the exact flow, back in late 80s or or early 90s, not sure exactly when. Every single campsite was covered in watered. There was not anywhere to camp, there was big water, but no major rapids because they were all washed out. The only thing that I remember was a HUGE whirlpool at the bottom of Boulder Garden. Made it to the Drunk's takeout (I hope this doesn't offend anyone, but he was always drunk, and he wouldn't let us use his phone to call for our ride which was supposed to pick us up the next day. Plus I didn't use his name.) in 2 1/2 to 3 hours from Chukkar Trail put-in.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

willpaddle4food said:


> Okay: Here's a proposition for y'all. Come out and run westwater with me on Saturday, shouldn't take too long at these flows. Do it as a day run, and then hit Gunny sunday before it shrinks away like the Dolores did. A chance to get in on some history!!


Or do it from the top. That should be washed out too. Crystal to Pleasure Park run at 11,000 cfs. Is it possible ?


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

was on it yesterday, and it certainly was not washed out. There was still some good camping to be had, actually some of the lower sites were better at this flow, as you would not have to carry your gear up the bank too far. Saw many small whirlpools, nothing too big. super fun in the playboat if you have a confidant roll. If paddled straight through, one could probably launch at bottom of chukar and be at smith fork in 1-1.5 hrs. Magnificent run at this flow! would love see what the bowels upriver look like...


----------



## finnbr01 (Jun 3, 2014)

Has anyone seen it in a raft at this level? I ran it at 6500 recently and it was just good, clean fun in a mini-max with four paddlers. Considering heading back out this weekend to catch high water but would like to hear from someone who has some experience with it.


----------



## willpaddle4food (Oct 11, 2003)

at 9,000:
https://vimeo.com/97751295


----------



## Tips^Up (Jul 19, 2010)

We're taking a novice group of mostly dogs on the annual Memorial Day Delta to Whitewater run. Saw this:
FOR BOATERS SOME BRIDGES WILL BE IMPASSABLE AND BOAT LAUNCHES UNUSABLE AT THESE LEVELS
here:
https://weather.com/weather/alerts/...ificance=Y&areaid=COC029&office=KGJT&etn=0001

By Google Earth, I count 5 bridges in that section, plus the annoying take-out under the train bridge. If we take a boat load of drunken canines down this section at these levels, are we gonna die?


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

*Starting Ramp-down Tonight*

Latest from BOR:

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION

ASPINALL UNIT SPRING OPERATIONS

May 26, 2017


The May 15th forecast for the April – July unregulated inflow volume to Blue Mesa Reservoir is 825,000 acre-feet. This is 122% of the 30 year average. Blue Mesa Reservoir current content is 643,000 acre-feet which is 76% of full. Current elevation is 7497.8 ft. Maximum content at Blue Mesa Reservoir is 829,500 acre-feet at an elevation of 7519.4 ft.

Based on the May 1st forecast, the Black Canyon Water Right peak flow target is listed below:

Black Canyon Water Right
The peak flow target is equal to 6,427 cfs for a duration of 24 hours.
The shoulder flow target is 831 cfs, for the period between May 1 and July 25.

The May 15th forecast of 825,000 af is now in the Average Wet category and the Aspinall Unit ROD flow targets have changed. Based on the May 15th forecast, the flow targets are listed below:

Aspinall Unit Operations ROD
The year type is currently classified as Average Wet.
The peak flow target is 14,040 cfs and the duration target at this flow is 2 days.
The half bankfull target is 8,070 cfs and the duration target at this flow is 20 days.


The spring peak operation is at the end of the peak release period. Releases from the Aspinall Unit will be decreased according to the schedule below:

Inline image 1

The first reduction of 800 cfs was scheduled for Saturday, May 27th but has been moved to this evening, Friday, May 26th in order to assist with reducing high river levels in the areas around the city of Delta.

River flow levels will be assessed on Tuesday, May 30th and further adjustments may be necessary to set a release level that will achieve the half bankfull target of 8,070 cfs in the lower Gunnison River at the Whitewater gage.




The way I understand it, they will drop releases by 800 cfs tonight, then another 800 each day Sunday through Tuesday. They will then reassess operations on Tuesday. I did not include the graphic of the schedule because the days were off and it was confusing.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Flows in Black Canyon at the bottom of SOB trail:

https://www.facebook.com/blackcanyonnps/videos/1673253112703591/


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

so any crystal ball for when in June they will get to the 800cfs ballpark? thanks, Chet


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Anyone hear about a missing or lost rafter on Sunday. I hope this turns out ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Reclamation should have completed their spring release targets around June 9th or 10th. The river flows after that depend on what the runoff models show. If they indicate that inflows into Blue Mesa will still exceed storage capacity, then they may keep the water up for a while longer. If not, then expect them to ramp down to more "normal" (800-2,000?) flows by mid-June. Just a guess at this point . . .


----------



## windknot2 (Aug 15, 2010)

I heard that the missing rafter was located by staff from Gunnison River Expeditions and the Pleasure Park late Sunday afternoon. He was found walking along the bank and apparently is safe. Great news.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

*Flows returning to normal (900 - 1,000 cfs) by June 19*

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION

ASPINALL UNIT SPRING OPERATIONS

June 8, 2017



The spring peak operation is nearing completion. Releases are currently being made to sustain half bankfull flow levels at the Whitewater gage, as well as to manage the forecasted runoff into Blue Mesa Reservoir. Releases from the Aspinall Unit have been around 5,500 cfs during the past week and that release rate will continue through Sunday, June 11th. Flows in the Gunnison River through the Black Canyon are currently around 4,500 cfs and can be expected to stay near this level through Sunday, June 11th. Starting on Monday, June 12th flows will begin to ramp down towards the summertime release level. This should result in flows in the Gunnison River through the Black Canyon around 900 cfs to 1,000 cfs once the ramp down is completed on Monday, June 19th.


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

If anyone is interested in getting a trip together, PM me. I'm in. I'd love to fish that stretch at normal flows, but would be happy to just paddle it to get to experience the Gorge first before rowing it with expensive gear in tow.


----------

